# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Xin hỏi cách đấu nối điều khiển tốc độ Mach 3 với biến tần Emerson Commnader

## ktshung

Có bác nào đã đấu nối hai con này chưa cho em xin 1 ít kinh nghiệm với ạ, cụ thể em không biết chân 12v từ biến tần sẽ đấu vào cổng nào trên BOB này, em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## nnk

> Có bác nào đã đấu nối hai con này chưa cho em xin 1 ít kinh nghiệm với ạ, cụ thể em không biết chân 12v từ biến tần sẽ đấu vào cổng nào trên BOB này, em cám ơn nhiều


cái này đâu có xài chân 12v từ biến tần, khiển biến tần mạch này chỉ xài có cái GND + 0-10v chỉnh tốc độ và relay bật tắt thôi

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Cám ơn bác, bác cho em hỏi chân P1-PWM trên hình dùng để làm gì ạ, bởi khai báo trong mach3 phần spindle là port 1 mà ko nối gì vào đây em thấy hơi sai sai. Hehheh

----------


## nnk

> Cám ơn bác, bác cho em hỏi chân P1-PWM trên hình dùng để làm gì ạ, bởi khai báo trong mach3 phần spindle là port 1 mà ko nối gì vào đây em thấy hơi sai sai. Hehheh


không nối vô biến tần, mình không sử dụng chân này nhưng lý thuyết pwm thì nó sẽ nối vô mạch pwm dùng điều chỉnh tốc độ cho spindle DC
trên bob nó sẽ có cụm mạch làm nhiệm vụ chuyển từ 0-100% pwm thành 0-10v để cấp cho biến tần

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> không nối vô biến tần, mình không sử dụng chân này nhưng lý thuyết pwm thì nó sẽ nối vô mạch pwm dùng điều chỉnh tốc độ cho spindle DC
> trên bob nó sẽ có cụm mạch làm nhiệm vụ chuyển từ 0-100% pwm thành 0-10v để cấp cho biến tần


Cám ơn bác, bác cho em hỏi ngu thêm tý nữa, như vậy chân GND nối vào chân 0v và chân 0-10v nối vào chân analog trên biến tần đúng không ạ? Em đã nối như vậy và đo hiệu điên thế ở chân GND và chân 0-10 nó chỉ luôn ở 5,3v dù chỉnh tốc đô bao nhiêu đi nữa, không hiểu em còn sai gì ko?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cám ơn bác, bác cho em hỏi ngu thêm tý nữa, như vậy chân GND nối vào chân 0v và chân 0-10v nối vào chân analog trên biến tần đúng không ạ? Em đã nối như vậy và đo hiệu điên thế ở chân GND và chân 0-10 nó chỉ luôn ở 5,3v dù chỉnh tốc đô bao nhiêu đi nữa, không hiểu em còn sai gì ko?


nó ra 5.3v là do đang ở pwm 50%. Bác chụp mục cài đặt spindle trong mach3 lên anh em xem thử ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Em làm như thế này bác xem giúp ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Output signal #1 bác đang để PIN2 mà trong Spindle setup lại để PIN1 thì nó đá nhau là phải rồi.

----------


## ktshung

output signal là chân relay tắt bật biến tần mà bác, spindle điều khiển tốc độ dùng chân 1 hoặc 17 chứ nhỉ, bác giải thích kỹ hơn cho em với ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

à e nhầm xíu. Để xem lại coi

----------


## nnk

cái này mình đang xài


Kiểm tra lại chỗ step lơ active của chân 1 cho spindle nha

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

thanks bác, em làm được rồi ạ

----------

